# Slow laptop brand new too!



## PunkinlillyLala (Aug 12, 2016)

Okay peeps this is my issue. I got a brand new laptop out the store. Open it up baaaam windows 10. Instantly hate it. And the laptop is slowwwww..... Is this just how its gonna be now or is it because of 10? My older laptop was faster then its gotten so many updates and viruses i gave up. So thats why the new one. But i dont even wanna use it due to how slow. I just opened the darn thing.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Care to post the specifications of the laptop?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

First time you turn on a new computer it may be slow. Afterwards it may run a little bit much faster.

As Lunarlander stated we need your computer specs.


----------



## PunkinlillyLala (Aug 12, 2016)

Okay when i get home ill let ya know the gigs, the brand etc i guess yeah i forgot to post that lol sorry.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

When you get home, do the following in that new laptop:
Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your laptop will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

Also advise us what brand name and model name and model number it is.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PunkinlillyLala (Aug 12, 2016)

Okay its a Hp
Uploaded the exact model and laptop we bought at walmart.


----------



## PunkinlillyLala (Aug 12, 2016)

Its model # 15-f211wm


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Might be your processor. Maybe you can add more RAM to make it run a little faster if possible.


----------



## PunkinlillyLala (Aug 12, 2016)

Is it cheap? And how do you add ram is it like a piece i take ouy like a large chip or hardware and swap for a bigger one or etc


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You may want to read this:
http://support.hp.com/us-en/product...ch)/7630399/model/8788164/document/c04770630/

and here:
http://support.hp.com/us-en/product...uch)/7630399/model/8788164/document/c00820047


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That $379.00 laptop came with a low-end *Intel Celeron N2840 2.16 GHz* processor which has a benchmark score of only *1041*.








It also came with 4 GB of RAM.
It supports more than 4 GB, but adding more probably won't improve speed to any noticeable degree.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PunkinlillyLala (Aug 12, 2016)

Okay thank u my last laptop was a toshiba satellite seemed like it was much faster it slowed down two yrs ago even though ive deleted everything. But this one ive added no new programs so i guess yeah the memory must need help lol. Any suggestions on pricing and brands? For ram and ill check that link out thanks yall!


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Slow is relative. If you expect or want a faster computer, return this one, and buy a higher end one.

Adding RAM won't make it "fast".


----------



## PunkinlillyLala (Aug 12, 2016)

Tony,What makes them slow then? my internet is fast enough for gaming through my ps3 so if my laptop is slow and n0 programs have yet been added whatd make it slow....


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

So something relating to the internet connection on the laptop is slow?

Specifics would help us figure out the problem. You should figure this out before the return time period is up.


----------



## PunkinlillyLala (Aug 12, 2016)

No i was asking lol not telling i was asking what can make a new laptop slow... If its def not the connection. I alwaya thought it was memory or viruses.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

What makes a laptop fast is the CPU and how much RAM it has. If you are using your laptop just for personal use, a CPU with at least an i3 will be ok and maybe 8 to 16 GB of RAM. The higher the CPU the faster it will respond. (i3 to i7) the CPU will cost you more depending on what you choose. Sometimes you may find them cheap.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Expect a OK laptop to cost around $6XX . Yours has a Celeron CPU. Celeron's are the cheap line of Intel CPUs. You have to expect it to be slow. Adding memory will make it a little bit faster. But don't expect it to dramatically increase the speed. Microsoft says Windows 10 64bit minimum requirement is 2 GB of RAM, usually doubling that would result in a usable machine. And you already have that amount Having more memory means Windows can preload more components into it so that when that piece is called for, it does not have to fetch it from the (slow) hard drive. 

You may try uninstalling some of the programs that came as add-on's from the manufacturer. Go to Control Panel > Programs and Features and Google what each piece is for. Especially if it runs at start up and sits in the system tray in the bottom right corner. Each piece that runs at start up takes up CPU resources and memory resources. You have to be careful here, because some programs are required by the system, and maybe required to use some hardware feature. This is just a tweak, and again will not dramatically increase the speed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

PunkinlillyLaLa:

Windows 10 comes with a lot of multimedia and game-related apps that most of us don't need or use.
I used the "Tools - Uninstall" function of *Piriform CCleaner 5.20.5668* to get rid of most of them.
Besides reducing the Start menu clutter, it reduces the number of running processes.

The laptop you bought was cheap because it came with a low-end processor.
Stay away from the Intel Celeron model and go with an Intel Core i3 or i5 or i7 model.
I'm not a fan of AMD processers, so I can't offer any advice on them.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

